# Wind without the blades



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Interesting

http://news.discovery.com/tech/wind-power-without-the-blades.html


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Really nice, IF it works anyway ~


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I bet that is cheap electricity,

how much would some thing like cost and the production I bet is very low wattage,


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Interesting concept
With all that carbon-fiber and concrete they sure wouldn't be cheap...........
I dought you will want to "put a couple of those" in the back yard . . once you have seen the 'per-each' price tag..........

And they would make noise . .lots of it . . .

I get a chuckle out of the sound that I hear when the wind is blowing through the guy wires for my towers . . . . .
With the density as shown in that artists "concept" there would be a lot of "noise" with that many units sticking 180' in the air...........
Walking through that 'maze' on a windy night could/would be erie . . . . . . .

Collectively that "unit" would make far more noise than a conventional wind turbine.

Will the concept work . . . .??????
Who knows . . . . .
Big money needs to be spent to find out...........


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The "wind stalk" concept seems to have been developed by someone who has no idea of what the wind does, what wind sounds like, or what a forest of these "stalks" would really look like. This is strictly an artist's concept, by an artist who may be a good salesman, good enough to fool some rich ignoramus into putting up money.


----------

